# سوبر صعيدى (متجدد)



## مريم12 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

_*بعد انتاج سوبر هنيدى *_
_*قررت انا انتاج سوبر صعيدى انما حاجة كول*_​ 

_*




*_​ 

_*طبعا اول مغامرة ليه مش هتبقى سهلة *_​ 
_*



*_​ 

_*الاخ ده عنده مشكلة طلب سوبر صعيدى رد عليه فبيقول عندى مشكلة جامدة جدااا*_
_*و مش محتاجة تأخير*_​ 
_*قاله فين مكان المشكلة قاله فى الصعيد قاله طيب 10 ساعات و اكون عندك*_
_*10 ساعات ايه بس يا سوبر ميصحش يا ابوى*_
_*متنرفزنيش يا عمنا عايز ايه*_
_*تعال حل المشكلة خلصتلى الشحن يا ابوى*_
_*يا عم خلاص قولى المشكلة*_
_*مينفعش يا سوبر لما تيجى*_
_*خلاص مش جاى*_
_*راح الاخ ده قاله المشكلة *_
_*قاله بسيطة هات البندقية و اقتلها مش لازم اجى*_
_*يا عم بجولك مرتى مش بترد على المحمول و بتقولى غير موجود بالخدمة*_
_*يا عم الحج اسمع كلامى*_
_*الرصيد خلص الراجل يعمل ايه *_
_*راح نفذ كلام سوبر صعيدى *_
_*الله يرحمها و يرحمه *_
_*ماتت مراته و هو اخد فيها اعدام*_​ 
_*و دى نتيجة اللى يسمع كلام سوبر صعيدى*_​ 
*الله يرحمه كان راجل طيب*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خير خير
فقدنا اتنين من شباب مصر الغاليين بسببه
حلو بيحل مشكلة كثافة السكان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## youhnna (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملكيش دعوة بالصعايدة ممكن يطخوكى*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصعايدة ملهمش حل الصراحة

شكرا ليكى مريم​


----------



## مريم12 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خير خير
> فقدنا اتنين من شباب مصر الغاليين بسببه
> حلو بيحل مشكلة كثافة السكان
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههه
ميررررسى نونو 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملكيش دعوة بالصعايدة ممكن يطخوكى*



*حاضر يا باشا 
ميرررسى لمرورك يا يوحنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الصعايدة ملهمش حل الصراحة
> 
> شكرا ليكى مريم​



*ميررررسى لمرورك يا تاسونى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



*


*مغامرة numbre 2*
*جه لسوبر صعيدى قضية واحد اتنصب عليه و طبعا طلب من الراجل يحكى القضية فالراجل وافق و بعدين حط خطة يوقع بها العصابة و بعدين لما عرف المشكلة قعد يسأل على الناس اللى شاركوا فى القضية و الاماكن اللى اشتروا منها و كده عداه العيب المشكلة بقى ان العصابة طلعت فيها انتيم سوبر صعيدى و صاحبه الجامد هريدى يعمل ايه فعدل فى الخطة و ياعينى و يا فرحة ماتمت وقع ضحيتها اللى اتنصب عليه علشان سوبر صعيدى ينقذ صاحبه و الراجل اخد فيها 25 سنة سجن يا عينى و هنا سوبر صعيدى عايز يورينا ان الاصحاب فوق القااااااااانون *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هى دى الاصحاب ولا بلاش بس صحوبية على حساب الدولة*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههه*_
_*جميلة  اوى   ربنا  يخليكى  *_
_*تعيشى وتفرحيناااااااا*_​


----------



## مريم12 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميررررررررسى لمرورك يا جون 
نورت الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marcelino (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه*

*طيب كقايه كده*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا علي تعب محبتك ومستنين المزيد​_


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي تعب محبتك ومستنين المزيد​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا علي تعب محبتك مستنين المزيد_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياخوفى منه سوبر صعيدى دة
كل مغامرة بيوقعلنا ناس
احنا مالناش دعوة احنا بنتفرج من بعيد
يمكن يعمل فينا حاجة احنا كمان
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة المغامرات دى 
ميرسى لك كتير يا مريم 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايه دة

ههههههههههههههههه

خطر على البشرية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
تحــــــفه​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع انا نسيت نفسي قلبت صعيدي
جميله جدا يامريم رنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مريم12 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *طيب كقايه كده*​



*طبعا تقصد كفاية الحلقة دى الحلقة الجاية هتعمل ايه
ههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا باشا
التوبيك نور​*


روماني زكريا قال:


> _شكرا علي تعب محبتك ومستنين المزيد​_



*انشالله الحلقة الجاية قريب​*


nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياخوفى منه سوبر صعيدى دة
> كل مغامرة بيوقعلنا ناس
> احنا مالناش دعوة احنا بنتفرج من بعيد
> ...



*عندك حق طب انتوا من بعيد انا هيعمل فيا ايه لما يعرف انى فضحته على المنتدى
ههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا قمر
التوبيك نور​*


didi adly قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلوة المغامرات دى
> ميرسى لك كتير يا مريم
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا ديدى 
نورتى التوبيك​*


كليمو قال:


> *ايه دة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خطر على البشرية*



*ايوة علشان كده انا نزلته 
بس انتوا اعتبروه تحذير مش مغامرات
ههههههههههههه
ميررررسى كليمو
نورت التوبيك​*


kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> تحــــــفه​


*ميررررررسى يا كوكو
نورت التوبيك​*


سامح روماني2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا


*ميرررسى لمرورك يا سامح
نورت التوبيك​*


روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع انا نسيت نفسي قلبت صعيدي
> جميله جدا يامريم ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرررررسى لمرورك يا صعيدى باشا
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحلقة number 3*
_*طبعا بعد الحلقات اللى فاتت دى قلنا ننزل حاجة كويسة شوية*_
_*فدى الحلقة بتاعة سوبر و جارته. جارته عجبتها مغامراته حبته و هو حبها بس هو مش معاه فلوس و لا هى عايزة تديله لان فى حاجات كتير على العريس لازم يجيبها جات بقى ماماتها جابت عرافة انما ايه قالتها انا اشوف بتك يمكن افك عقدتها و تجوز حد تانى جات البنت حطت العرافة ايدها على راسها كل ما تقول اغنية تتخيل الشخصية اللى بتقولها انها هى و تعملها و بعدين مشت البنت و قالت لماماتها بنتك معمولها عمل على دي جى*_
_*طبعا ماماتها نزلت جابت سى دى مخصوص و دي جى مخصوص علشان تفك العمل بس البنت مش عايزة تسيب سوبر صعيدى و اتعلقت بى و طبعا هو و لا عايز يجوزها و لا حاجة و بكده خلى واحدة من شباب مصر تعنس*_
_*و هى مصر ناقصة عنوسة*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*فايق و رايق مش كفاية المشاكل اللى بيعملها كمان مش سايب بنات الناس فى حالها*_
_*صعيدى غريب جدااااااااااااا*_
_*الله يكون فى عون شباب مصر يا جدعان*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_*هههههههههههه*_
_*حلوة اوى   مريومة  *_
_*ننتظر المزيد*_​


----------



## semosemo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ع فكرة انا كدة هبتدى اخاف منك يا عم* * اصلك مخلص* *اخلاص فظيع و احلى حاجة فيك مبتجيش ع الطيبين خالص* 
*براءة الاطفال فى عينيك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

semosemo قال:


> *ع فكرة انا كدة هبتدى اخاف منك يا عم* * اصلك مخلص* *اخلاص فظيع و احلى حاجة فيك مبتجيش ع الطيبين خالص*
> *براءة الاطفال فى عينيك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*ايوة يا بنتى شايفة الاخلاص الزايد عن حده ده
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع و المنتدى​*


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههه*_
> _*حلوة اوى   مريومة  *_
> _*ننتظر المزيد*_​



*ميرررررسى يا باشا نورت
دايما مشرفنى 
عايزين نشوفك فى الحلقات الجاية​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة number 4*
*بعد شوفنا سوبر صعيدى فى الحلقة اللى فاتت قرر انه يشتغل فى مجال تانى خالص و هو قبطان و ركب معاه فى المركب تاجر مخضرات و بم ان سوبر صعيدى ميعرفش حاجة عن المخضرات و جه التاجر قاله ياباشا تعبينك معانا عايزين نظبطلك دماغك و نخليك روش روشنة على الآخر بص بقى سجارة انما هتخليك تعمل دماغ انما ايه و اسالنى انا يا باشا اخدها و هو سايق المركب مشفش حاجة لان عينيه زغللت و راحت الحمولة بتاعة المخضرات اللى معاه وقعت كلها فى الماية و من سوء الحظ كانت المركب ماشية فى النيل و قعت المخضرات فى النيل و الشعب المصرى كله شرب و اتفرج على البلد كلها عملت دماغ ده حتى كان فى ماتش بين مصر و مانشستر الحكم ادى الاجوان كلها لمانشستر رغم الفولات و قال ما مصر بتكسب كل مرة يسبولنا المرة دى و مصر دماغها باظت خلاص *
*سوبر صعيدى ده حاجة غريبة جدا حتى يوم ما فكر يخدم مصر ودها ورا الشمس *
*و بعتلكم السلام و بيقولكم كل دماغ و انتم طيبين*
*هيق هيق*
*سورى اثر الدماغ*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*دا  كان  يوم ماتش مصر والجزائر   *_
_*مش  مانشستر  *_
_*جدعة يا مرمر  *_
_*عاوزين  حاجة للحصل   بعد   الماتش *_
_*ماشى*_​


----------



## مريم12 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماشى يا باشا اتكتك شوية و اعملكم حاجة تحفة
ميرررررسى بجد يا جون
دايما منور مواضيعى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة number 5*
*طبعا كلنا شوفنا ماتش مصر والجزائر و اكيد عرفتوا سوبر صعيدى كان لى دور مهم هناك راح جه بقى عمل فيها هتلر و قال مصر دى امى مش هخليكوا تكسبوها ابدا و اتارى كل ده كل منظر و هو متفق مع الجزائر و قال لحسن شحاته هقولك على خطة تكسب بها الماتش و راح عمل فليم هندى رائع انما ايه كل المصريين صدقوا و فوجئ كل المصريين بعد الماتش بسوبر صعيدى بيحدف عليهم الطوب و معاه سيف و طايح فى المصريين و قعد يضرب فى المصريين راح واحد مصرى واقف قاله امال فين الوطنية اللى كانت موجودة من شوية و مصر هى امى راح قالهم انا ماشى بمبدء فراح المصرى قاله ايه هو قاله انا مع الفريق اللى يكسب مش هشجع فريق خسران راحوا المصريين كلهم قاموا عليه بالضرب راح نادى الجزائر السيوف تطلع و الشوم يطلع و الكاربيج تطلع ده طلع رئيس عصابة و كسر المصريين بقى و عامل فيها ملاك بريق*
*بس انا قولته ابدا مانت داخل مصر يا سوبر صعيدى ده انت بتدمر فيها من قبل الماتش و بعد الماتش عملت فيها رئيس عصابة و قعد يتوسل و المصريين قعدوا يضحكوا عليه بقى عامل شبه القطة المغمضة دلوقتى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
* نكمل فى الحلقة الجاية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*جادمدة  يا  مريومة  *_
_*بس الاحسن   انيك  تبطلى  لعب على الصعيدة لحسن تاخدى  طرد*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*كارت احمررررررررررر*_​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووعه
رووووعه

شكرا

جدا 
جدا



 


 ​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه هى حلو الموضوع بس انا الصعيدة دمغهم نشفة


----------



## مريم12 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*جادمدة  يا  مريومة  *_
> _*بس الاحسن   انيك  تبطلى  لعب على الصعيدة لحسن تاخدى  طرد*_
> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> _*كارت احمررررررررررر*_​



*خلاص يا باشا عديها المرة دى و خليها انذار
هههههههههه
كارت اصفررر
ههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا باشا 
نورت التوبيك
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رووووعه
> رووووعه
> 
> شكرا
> ...





*ميررررسى لمرورك يا استاذنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هى حلو الموضوع بس انا الصعيدة دمغهم نشفة



*طب اسحبها لحسن الصعايدة اللى هنا يقطعوك
هههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا مايكل نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة number 6*
*طبعا متشوقين تعرفوا ايه اللى حصل*
*سوبر صعيدى جه قعد يتحايل عليا علشان ادخله مصر و انا ابدا ما ادخله قعد يعيط و يعيط علشان ادخله و انا مرتضتش فجتلى فكرة انا اسيبه و ما اردش عليه و اشوفه هيعمل ايه لقيته قعد يعيط و يعيط و يعيط و بعدين استغربت لما لقيت العياط زاد اوى عن حده فبقوله كل ده عياط علشان ادخلك مصر د ه انت  وطنى اوى و بتحب بلدك اهو امال ايه اللى انت عملته فينا لما رحنا الجزائر مانت طلعت انسان عندك احاسيس اهو و تخيلوا الاجابة على السؤال ده كانت ايه قالى انا مش بعيط علشان مصر مانا عيطلك شوية و خلاص هى شغلانة فانا قولتله امال بتعيط ليه دلوقتى راح قالى اصل اكتشفت ان الشوذ بتاعى ضيق اوى على رجلى وبعدين انا قولتله انا مش سيباك وقعت قلبى و اخد العلقة التانية*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*يا بنتى  حرام عليكى   دا اكل ضرب*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا معاه ويرحمه منيك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
يرحمه منى انا برضه 
ده انا غلبااااااااانة
و بعدين ده وقع اعصابى اسيبه كده ده حتى مش يبقى عدل
ههههههههه
ميررررسى يا باشا 
نورت التوبيك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## john2 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا حول الله يا رب ليه حق يعيط مأساة الصراحة كل ده علشان شوذ*
_*و احنا الى فكرين وطنى اتريه ماية من تحت تبن *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*مرسى يا مريم على موضع الجميل*_​


----------



## نونوس14 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

_لا بصراحة ليه حق يعيط منك يا مريم انتى قاسية عليه اوى انتى و الزمن و الشوذ كمان ياحرااام_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_على العموم ميرسى الحلقة دى حلوة اوى _
_واحنا كلنا فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة_​


----------



## مريم12 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

john2 قال:


> *يا حول الله يا رب ليه حق يعيط مأساة الصراحة كل ده علشان شوذ*
> _*و احنا الى فكرين وطنى اتريه ماية من تحت تبن *_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*مرسى يا مريم على موضع الجميل*_​



*اديك قولت مجبتش حاجة من عندى
ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا جون نورت التوبيك​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نونوس14 قال:


> _لا بصراحة ليه حق يعيط منك يا مريم انتى قاسية عليه اوى انتى و الزمن و الشوذ كمان ياحرااام_
> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _على العموم ميرسى الحلقة دى حلوة اوى _
> _واحنا كلنا فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة_​



*اده انتى معاه ولا معايا
انتى مش شوفتى اللى عمله اسيبه يعنى
ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة  number 7*
*طبعا لازم المرة دى تصحصحوا معايا كويس اوى*
*شوفتوا سوبر صعيدى عمل ايه المرة اللى فاتت*
*بعد الحاح من الشعب قررت ادخله مصر و بعدين طلب طلب غريب اوى انى اعمله اغنية زى سوبر هنيدى قلت فى نفسى بقى ده بيشبه نفسه بسوبر هنيدى بس انا وعده و قلته قولى حاجة عملتها صح علشان اعمل عليها الاغنية راح قالى بصى من الاخر هقولك انا الاغنية قولتله قول يا سيدى قالى طب اسمعى بقى*
*سوبر ايه ده سوبر صعيدى سوبر ايه ده سوبر صعيدى سوبر ايه ده سوبر صعيدى جوه النت انا ليا افيش غريب انما غريب خالص كومدى و جد فى ساعة الجد متخصص فى عمل مشاكل الناس هو مشاكله ملهاش حل و الناس بقت تحفة اوى يا ابوى حتى الصحاب بقوا ينسوى اما الجيران كانوا لبعضيها بقى كله بيخبى اللى عنده مشفتش حد كده عنده ناى و يبص لغيره و اللى عنده زى و موبيلى مبيقراش العربى مع انى م التوكيل انا جيبه و انا اتغيرت يا روما خلاص و بقيت بزود مشاكل الناس لا حالة نجت و لا اخلاص و خالتى لسه فى الانعاش العصابة فى النت يا ناس انا اسمى الغرزة فى المخراز مش عاقل خلاص انا مجنون و اصحابى زى يا ناس كرتون و يوم متندهلى ده يوم عيدى على المستشفى انت و هريدى ياللى عامل فيها ظريف روح الحق يلا سوبر صعيدى سوبر ايه ده سوبر صعيدى*
*و بعد ما سمعت الاغنية قلت اده ده كده بقى مسجل خطر على البشرية يلا انزلها و خلاص *
*و كتبت اخر الاغنية من اخراج سوبر صعيدى*
*زعل و قالى اكتبى التحفة*
*شوفتوا ذكاء اكتر من كده*
*سوبر صعيدى بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نونوس14 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة دى جميلة اوى يا مريم وعلى فكرة الاغنية الاغنية بتاعته عجبتنى اوى واضح انه بيعرف يألف ههههههههههه*
*كلنا مستنين الحلقة اللى جاية*


----------



## مريم12 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*بعد ما عدلتله عليها طبعا *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرررسى يا قمر*
*نورتى التوبيك*
*و عايزينك تنورينا الحلقة الجاية*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*طيب يامريم بس لما أشوفك كده برضه تشمتي الناس فينا ... أنا متأكد أنك صعيديه زى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مايكل زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة قوة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *طيب يامريم بس لما أشوفك كده برضه تشمتي الناس فينا ... أنا متأكد أنك صعيديه زى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*لا متخفش و بعدين ده بغرض الدعابة
ميررسى جداا لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة قوة ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررسى جدا لمرورك يا مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلوه اووووووى يا مريم
ميررررررررررسى


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلوه اووووووى يا مريم
ميررررررررررسى


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

جمال خالص

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوه اووووووى يا مريم
> ميررررررررررسى



*ميرررسى مارى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال خالص
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك يا روزى
نورتى التوبيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحلقة number 8*

*طبعا بعد ما الشريط اتعمل كل اللى يسمعه يجى ياخد فلوسه و يمشى *

*انا عارفة من الاول ان سوبر صعيدى ده واقع عليا بخسارة بس اعمل ايه بقى*

*روحت سفرته فلسطين يخدوله طلقتين و اخلص منه راح عمل ايه و قف مع العدو ضد فلسطين و خلص على كل الفلسطنين و فوجئت بطلب شكر من الاعداء لانى بعتلهم سوبر صعيدى*

*و بعديها بيومين جالى جواب تانى عايزين يشتروا سوبر صعيدى كنت هوافق بس قلت بلاش احسن ده ممكن يعمل فينا زى ماعمل مع الفلسطنين فرفضت و اتريه كان بيعمل خطة عليا مع الاعداء علشان يوريهم ان مصر محتجاه قد ايه روحت بعت جواب للاعداء باعادة سوبر صعيدى و اول ماجه لقى البلد فاضية فقال ايه ده شكلى هاحكم البلد ولا ايه روحت جيت قلتله ده بعدك و نديت على المصريين و اخد العلقة التالتة و انشالله مش هتبقى الاخيرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نونوس14 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة يا مريم الحلقة بتاعت المرة دى واحلى ما فيها العلقة ياريت بس تكونى اتوصيتى بيه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا بقى كلنا مستنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
*الحلقة اللى جاية*
*وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا عسولة*


----------



## مريم12 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*و انتى طيبة يا قمر
متخفيش ده متوصى عليه شعب مصر كلها
هههههههههههه
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## john2 (3 يناير 2010)

*دايما مبهدلة الراجل كده معاكى يا مريم 
سبيه فى حاله خليه يعيش سليم
هههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا مريم
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 يناير 2010)

*معلش يا جون ما هو برضه مستفز
ههههههههههههه
ميرررسى وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مريم12 (16 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة number 9*
*فى يوم راس السنة بابا نويل جه و فضل يوزع الهدايا على الاطفال علشان يفرحهم بالعيدو الاطفال بتلعب بالتلج ويزينوا شجر الكريسمس و فرحانين و هما نايمين جه سوبر صعيدى يتزحلق من كل مدخنة ياخد اى هدية قدامهو الاطفال قاموا الصبح يدوروا على الهدايا و البلد كلها ماشية زعلانةو سوبر صعيدى ماشى فرحان و مزقطط و البلد كلها مفيش حد فيها مبتسم استدعوا كرمبو علشان يحقق فى القضية و كرمبو و كل ما يسأله يقوله انا برضه اسرق الهدايا ده انا بشجع الاقتصاد فى مصر و كرمبو راح قاله مال الاقتصاد بالعيد قاله جات على لسانى اقولها لا*
*كرمبو جه قالى مش عايز يعترف و طبعا انا عرفت الطريقة و اخد العلقةالرابعة و اقر بمكان العصابة و لقينا الهدايا اتبهدلت و اتكسرت علشان يعمل الهدايا على شكل سوبر صعيدى و طبعا مردناش نزعله و نرجعله كلمة فزودنا الاقتصاد لمصر و مديون بتمن الهدايا و طالب تبرعات للمساعدة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نونوس14 (16 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وانا اقول يوم راس السنة بابا نويل ماجابليش هديه ليه ؟؟؟؟!!!!*
*اتارى سوبر صعيدى اخد الهدايا*
*المهم هو دلوقتى مديون بثمن الهدايا وطالب تبرعات صح؟*
*احنا هنساعده بس بشرط تبقى تقوليله يا مريم ان فى سنة 2011 ميسرقش الهدايا تانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى اوى يا مريم بجد المرة دى الحلقة جمييييييييلة*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك زى ما بتفرحيناااا*


----------



## مريم12 (16 يناير 2010)

*ميرررررررررسى يا سكرة بجد
و على فكرة 2011 هخليه هو اللى يجيب الهدايا 
بعد يسدد الديون
هههههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا قمر 
بجد نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## john2 (16 يناير 2010)

*بصراحة سوبر صعيدى ده مشرف المصريين جامد
هههههههههه
ميرسى يا مريم
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا جون 
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *koki* (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كدة لا يا شيخة بسيطة


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس كدة لا يا شيخة بسيطة



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة number 10*
*سوبر صعيدى اتعلم من غلطه و مسرقش تانى بس جه بقى قال يمثل التجربة على الجبل و راح قالهم انا هاخد الشيطان الناس قعدوا يتضحكوا لانه اساسا هو شيطان من غير حاجة المهم راح بقى فى كل البلد انا شيطان اسمعوا الكلام و سياته عامل فيها سفير و ماشى يأمر وينهى المهم جه بيعمل اخر تجربة و المخرج بيقوله الجملة بتاعة ارمى نفسك من هنا لسه مكملش و سوبر صعيدى راح ناطط من فوق معبد كانوا بيصوروا عليه الناس قالت ده انتهى خلاص فجئوا بيقولهم انا زى القطط بسبع ارواح مش انا اللى اموت و ماشى يكلم جات عربية طيرته كسرت رجله و استريحنا و زمانه فى المستشفى و كاتب على باب الاوضة ممنوع اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة و بيستزرف حضرته و محدش زاره اساسا يعنى خلى بالكم بيفكر ينزل اعلان فى الجرايد اوعى حد يقراها ليجراوا حاجة مش عايزينه ياخد بركاته و يبعد بعيد عننا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نراكم قريبا*​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا مريومة دمك زى العسل*
*على العموم احنا اصلا مش هنزوره وخليه قاعد كده فى المستشفى*
*ميرسى يا جميلة فرحتينا*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر*
_*و طبعا الزيارة دى لموضوعى مش لسوبر*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*نورتى التوبيك*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*حلوة اوى   *_
_*ربنا  يخليكى وابقى  خالى  باليك على نفسيك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (8 فبراير 2010)

*لالالالالا متخفش عاملة حسابى
هو يقدر يعمل حاجة
هههههههه
ميررررسى يا باشا
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*الحلقة الاخيرة*

*سوبر صعيدى قرر يسيب التفتيش و يروح يشوف اى حاجة تليق بيه و فضل يدور على شغل ملقاش و اخر ما زهق قرر ينتحر و كل ما يحاول يخاف لحد لما خلى نص البشرية تجرب قدامه و بعدين الناس اخر ما زهقت راحوا زقوه من فوق مكان عالى و بكده انتهى سوبر صعيدى و انتهت مغامراته*

*و الى اللقاء*​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 مارس 2010)

*ياااااااااااااااااااعينى *
*يلا سوبرصعيدى بااااااااااااى*
*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مريومة *


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههه*
_*ده كده باااااااى للابد*_
_*ههههههه*_
_*ميرررسى لمرورك يا نونوس*_
_*دايما منورانى يا قمر*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2010)




----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ذكي ولا المفتش كرومبه ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع العسل جدا *


----------



## john2 (11 مارس 2010)

* حتى فى موته تحفة
هههههههههههه
شكرا مريم​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>



*ميررسى لمرورك نورتى​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا ذكي ولا المفتش كرومبه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع العسل جدا *



*ميررسى لمرورك نورت​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

john2 قال:


> * حتى فى موته تحفة
> هههههههههههه
> شكرا مريم​*



*شفت بقى
هههههه
ميررسى لمرورك يا جون نورت​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مارس 2010)

*ماشي يا مريم
بتتريقي علي الصعيده و كمان موتية في الاخر
شكرا يا مريم علي الموضوع الجميل و خسارة انك خلصتية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*ميرررسى استاذ ماجد لمرورك 
انا خلصته لانى مش لاقية افكار بس مش اكتر
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## *koki* (19 مارس 2010)

بس فعلا حلوين


----------



## رانا (19 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> بس فعلا حلوين



*ميرررسى يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

رانا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ميررسى للمرور و الضحكة الحلوة​*


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميرررسى يا كوكى
> نورتى الموضوع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



بنورك


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*ميررسى يا كوكى​*


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

العفو


----------

